# Old Hippies New Grow



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

OK boys and girls here we go agian with pic of this years grow.


----------



## simo123 (Sep 7, 2007)

*very nice keep up the good work mate*


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

These are the early pictures, then it fu..ing HOT. didnt take my pics till aug., these are from june & july. :farm:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

Then They Got pretty, and I took more Pics :farm:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

More Pics to come, Almost harvest time (next week):farm:


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2007)

> More Pics to come, Almost harvest time (next week)


??.."next week" ..Are these "post dated" pictures?..I fail to see anything in those pics that will be mature by next week, there O'hippy.
Way nice plants tho, bro...


----------



## SFC (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea pretty early for a harvest mang.  Nice looking girls though bro.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

and yes i said those pic's are from june july! so here we go with aug :48: 

PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

I think so, I got 4 big ladies, one will be ready next week, other I will get in the next couple weeks, and yes they are ready (5 months old), but i check the Buds for ripeness. and cut when I think there ready.:farm: 

PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

these are 5th generation bag seed plants:watchplant:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2007)

from the four girls (all together) and hope for MORE!:fly:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2007)

*Looks like another fine grow this year OH. Great job and we'll be right over for the last summer smoke out.  *


----------



## SFC (Sep 8, 2007)

Sure they have nice buds, but if you can wait another 3 weeks at least you will be glad you did. That is if you didn't have any hard freeze's coming your way. I know my outdoor girls will be in the ground well into October bro.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 8, 2007)

your ladies are looking nice, i like the pinkish purple pics ya got there good job


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 8, 2007)

those look absolutly delicious, great grow Ollie, keep up the amazing work. and u say bagseed, so u don't know what strain? and please fill us in of the dry weight when its said and done along with a smoking report.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 8, 2007)

I get around to the last girl in mid oct. I think this one girl is ready to be sucked, down into my lungs as she slowly burns for me:heart: LOL
Peace


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 8, 2007)

Reall really nice buds...


----------



## Stinkfoot13 (Sep 8, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
looks just like my special place,pink buds and all
don't ya just love this time of year?
awesome weather,gardens coming in,holidaze around the corner,all the leaves changing, my favorite time indeed.
nice job, you've got a greeeeeen thumb, let us know your weight when it's all said and done,i'm looking at a total of about 4 lbs + or - of fine , primo outdoor nuggets
peace to all....................
 stink


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

tasty lookin treats to say the least, great work bro.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 9, 2007)

I know it will be better in a few weeks but hey, gotta smoke.
PEACE


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

Yummy yum yum!  Lookin good!


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 9, 2007)

clank,that was my jaw hittin the floor.just amazin,enjoy m8.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 10, 2007)

Took these this mornin. 
PEACE


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

beutifull plants OH,i like the third pic with the 2 huge colas,good work


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

Man, beautiful.  Will you marry me Old Hippie?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 10, 2007)

I need to move..
someplace remote, just to be able to 
grow some outdoor monsters..


Gotta love the sexy buds


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 16, 2007)

Todays pics, Lookin GOOD To me!:farm: 

PEACE


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 16, 2007)

Where was this picture taken, Garden of Eden?  LOL, this is sweet!!

Point me to the forbidden fruit, please


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 16, 2007)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Took these this mornin.
> PEACE


 
Is that just an optical illusion, or is that weed plant dwarfing the shed?  This is as comment on the earlier pictures....


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 16, 2007)

almost 7 foot tall. I have one thats over 7 foot also( The tallest).
PEACE


----------



## Grannie420 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow !!!!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, that is mental!  Great job!


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

its a christmas tree witht 2 tops. lol love the bottom left hand pic up there too. thats a damn tasty lookin bud.  wish i could smoke that one.  great job. 

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm flying to Old Hippies house for Christmas!:lama: 

Good grow!! 

4:20 :48:


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 16, 2007)

Old Hippie thats a lot of bud you really need to get rid of that somehow and not get in trouble doing it. I have heard you can burn it but if you do it all at once some one will surly notice. What you could do is roll it up in little pieces of paper and burn it slowly every day untill its all gone. Just a thought. I love all buds even bag seed grows. I saved seed that was 12th generation bagseeds and by the 12th year it would shut your eyes and it was the best weed around. Good luck. PS i agreed with Hick but these picks are a lot closer to harvest. It is better to pick a few plants early than to risk it all being taken. Slim


----------



## jash (Sep 17, 2007)

very nice buds OH


----------



## Nico (Sep 17, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Man, beautiful. Will you marry me Old Hippie?



Excellent stuff!!!

Botany, isnt it just amazing what it can do. When a plant matures human biology comes into play...  

So many marriage request here.. LOL Must the in season.. 

www.mariujuanaBuddyfinder.com... LOL

woops I wonder how many clicks this page will get.. Enjoy the bud!!

Nico


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 17, 2007)

that plant is big you gonna love the harvets ou get from that i bet ya


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 17, 2007)

To know others love growin as much as me. To KNOW you took a couple seeds and done every thing as right as you know how to, and babied them and watched them grow soo beautiful!. Man! every year its like I cant wait till spring to plant! Oh Did I say I love to grow Smoke! LOL
Hey its like oral sex with a beautiful woman, when I lit up that Sweet Sticky Bud! and it with sex! WOW!!!!!:heart: 

PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I started cuttin today. got half a plant done almost.:farm: 
PEACE


----------



## simo123 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Old Hippy just checkin in on your beutiful ladys i love your pictures the best pics are #10 post and #17 post P.S they look yummy lol


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Hippie Great goin on your grow, now send me a sample LOL.  i see you got a scale there what the wet weight you got??? Will be waiting on a smoke report and again Good Growing


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah I decieded to harvest the bush girl only done the top colas so far. wet weight so far is 3 & 1/2 LBS! all hanging in the shed. Gonna Be SWEET!:ccc: 
Peace


----------



## medicore (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice.  I can smell it from here.  Great grow you got there.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 19, 2007)

Still have this much to go to get her all, might let it grow till.... whenever.the **** is sweet! AND STICKY! KILLER HIGH!:shocked:  Cut a bud a week ago and started smokin it today.
PEACE


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 19, 2007)

i had a guy tell me today that if u cut the top center cola a lil earlier than the rest and leave the others grow for another week they'll almost double in size. u ever done that or would be willing to if u haven't chopped them all down.


EDIT: nice harvest, thats alot of dank. great job. don't forget the smoke report and dry weight.


Fire it up

KT


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 19, 2007)

Man o man, that is a site to behold, so wet weight was 3.5lbs, damn and that is only half. It's been 5 minutes since i read the beginning posts and i thought i saw that this was bag seed?, if so, then i would name her according to taste, effect, and bag looks. great grow bro, i'm jealous
~T-Bone


----------



## jash (Sep 19, 2007)

beautifull harvest OH


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 19, 2007)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> these are 5th generation bag seed plants:watchplant:


 
When you say that, do you mean you seed a batch every year, or have a mother and clone every year?

PB


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

Moms drooling again.  Dang, where's my bib?


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 20, 2007)

what i mean by 5th gen bag seed, but I was tryin to say wuz, I bought a bag of some good shiit, and save the seeds, with me so far, ok, then I planted some of them there little seeds. and then evry year i have used the seeds from my grow to grow next year, got it? this is the 5th year from that bag seed. but desided sence i have 5 lbs of seeds from the last four years, i took the males out real early this year so far no seed have been seen. hope to find a few. thnaks for enjoyin my grow.

PEACE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*Looks like another great harvest Old Hippie.   Don't think your gonna have to worry about weed this winter. Great job as always mang. :aok: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 20, 2007)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> what i mean by 5th gen bag seed, but I was tryin to say wuz, I bought a bag of some good shiit, and save the seeds, with me so far, ok, then I planted some of them there little seeds. and then evry year i have used the seeds from my grow to grow next year, got it? this is the 5th year from that bag seed. but desided sence i have 5 lbs of seeds from the last four years, i took the males out real early this year so far no seed have been seen. hope to find a few. thnaks for enjoyin my grow.
> 
> PEACE


 
You answered my question.  5 lbs of seeds?  Wow!  Bet you're glad you got no de-seedin to do this year.  Yummy looking buds........

PB


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice harvest :aok:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys, Heres some pics i took this mornin. They just seem to get more beautiful every day. wish i knew what I have?:watchplantne is all red and **** and the rest are white and clear. anyway done smoked a bud off all of um, and it all gets ya stoned. and taste so good compared to the commercail junk I have had to smoke this year waitin. any idea's on stain would be amussing.
PEACE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*Damn OH them colors on that lady are just breath taking. Looks like some under water sea plant or something. Was it just some random bagseed? *


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 21, 2007)

Everyone has plants with pink hairs i am jealous. 

Nice grow hippie.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 22, 2007)

They are some beauties! ya know i have never bought seeds without the weed. so i guess ill never know what i have, BUT on the other hand I never know what I'll get. this year is a super year, I have three different strians at least! anyway I love the mystry of wondering how good its gonna be and what kind of high. but ide still like to know WHAT THE F*CK IT IS! LOL
PEACE


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 22, 2007)

hey Hippie i know what you got........A lovely looking strain. what ever it is its shole is nice to see them colors great growing, and waiting on my sample LOL. i think im gonna gone and germ my purple buds.


----------



## Nico (Sep 22, 2007)

The dogs do daas Dude.

Must smell like heaven in there.

I could never smoke that much by next year... LOL

Nice one

Nico


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Ya'll, I took down my first batch of dry hangin bud today! man is the stuff GOOD! I also finisihed out the rest of the 2 plants. and hung it. Theres still some of the first batch dryin tho. But I still have a plant over six feet tall with a two foot cola! when this hanging is dry ill chop her down. it looks VERY different from the rest of the plant white misty lookin buds. anyway enjoy the pics while I enjoy the BUD! :bong2: 

Todays wet wieght, 3lbs- 7 0z (Hung today)
Todays Dry bud wieght, 16 oz  (put up to cure today) in Large mouth quart mason jars, 7 filled today, and a glass snap seal canister with a couple oz's of the LARGEST buds.
PEACE


----------



## Major Tom (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## jash (Sep 26, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 26, 2007)

great going hippie, looks like you gonna have a nice winter smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

Woohoo when's the party?   Great harvest!


----------



## banjo (Sep 27, 2007)

Bravo!   Well done. I'm inspired for next year.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Ya'll, I took the top out of my last plant and we gonna see if the Colas get bigger, I'll give it a couple weeks and see. 
My buds are sooooo sweet and the high is freakin GREAT! Ive Got Four different stains, just DK what the Fuke the strians are! But I can taste the difference and it all has a different smell. of course, One reminds me of some of the columbian red bud i smoked inthe 70's & 80's. 
 I'm thinkin now bout a saturday nite, it was cool fall i think, in 1972, me and two of my friends were sitting in my basement with a lid I scrored from my sisters boyfriends friend. $25. Thought this stuff anyway we rolled up a fatty, lit it up, took a big O toke! and passed it on, by the time it got back to me, Man! I was already feeling it! done wanted to smile real big, I hit it and pssed it on agian, I held the sh*t as long as i could. by the time it was my toke again I was havin trouble seeing the f*ckin Joint! LOL and we were all three giggling like little freakin school girls. ROTFLMAO!
OH YEAH, the innocents of youth.:baby: 
PEACE YA'LL
SO FAR, we have 26 ounces dry and in jars and contianers.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 29, 2007)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> LOL and we were all three giggling like little freakin school girls. ROTFLMAO!
> OH YEAH, the innocents of youth.:baby:
> PEACE YA'LL
> SO FAR, we have 26 ounces dry and in jars and contianers.


 
:rofl:LMFAO That is so funny. I remember the first time I got so high, me and my buddies were just like that! We were giggling like little school girls, and saying the stupidest stuff. Too funny...........

Hippy - you are trippy. :fly: Great grow from your garden. Those nugs are unreal. Going to have to find me a spot for a plant outdoors next year. What an inspiration!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 29, 2007)

Well this is the top of crissy. yeah Crissy, cause she looked like a christmas tree and my wife said crissy one day and it stuck. The wet wieght of the whole top i cut, was 1lb 14. oz, inclunding all the side buds hanging too. but When dry probly 1/2 lb or so from the top.. thats going by my wet/dry wieght of the other three plants. These buds look fuller to me tho, cant get to the leaves to cut them out buds so tight. Humm! The other pic is what i leaft growing. let you know what i think later bout the growth.  and the jars, well dont it look good!

PEACE
From A Proud HEAD! LOL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2007)

*Damn OH that's one fine harvest and a great story to boot.   Be right over with the bong mang looks like your gonna need some help smoking all that.   Great job my friend. :aok: *


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn OH that's one fine harvest and a great story to boot.  Be right over with the bong mang looks like your gonna need some help smoking all that.  Great job my friend. :aok: *


 

i second that

awesome harvest man

Fire it up

KT


----------



## omentheduck (Oct 1, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> i second that
> 
> awesome harvest man
> 
> ...


 i run that up and be third , really nice harvest man , thats a alot of smoke , i know mine not even gonna be a fraction of that! wow and the colors of the stigmas wow weeee nice job!


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you, and Thank you. I did good this year. But the **** may be too good! Been Coughin on big toke alot LOL.One of the plants has a smooth taste the red bud stuff is Strong! always cough for the joint or the bowls gone. This is my Favorite picture, she's sooo Beautiful! Aint she? 


Peace:ccc:


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

IS that one of yours, cus that's the coolest picture I've ever seen.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 3, 2007)

Its a picture of the red bud that chokes so bad!  LOL
Sweet but strong!:farm: 
PEACE


----------



## jash (Oct 3, 2007)

after looking again at those jars pics full of grass i want to go for a big joint.. very nice O.H.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 4, 2007)

Took down and put up crissy's top and side buds, got 4-1/2 oz's from it:hubba: 
  PEACE


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Dec 1, 2007)

so how much did ya get off all ya plants OH?


----------



## Old Hippie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey yall, Well I think I ended up with about 70 oz's dry. Its just now getting GOOD! been cureing awhile now. I have three different strains, one i call Redbud is the strongest and harder to hold, makes you cough like hell, i mean literally I busted a gut! tuesday I had Umbilical Hernia Surgery. But im doin ok REAL SORE though. LOL anyway i have a 2nd strain that is sweet and smooth and you can smell the bud allover the damn house when i break a bud open to burn. GOOD STUFF!
Now the 3rd plant strain has a grassy taste kinda like hay grass but taste smooth and fukks u up! Well ya'll keep it tween the ditches and high times to ya'll all.  
HEY this buds for you!:bong: 


PEACE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Wow mang now that's what i call a harvest.   Sounds like some great smoke also. If ya need someone to help smoke all that fine herb you know who to call and it isn't the Ghost Busters either.   Great job my friend, great job. :aok: *


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Todays wet wieght, 3lbs- 7 0z (Hung today)
> Todays Dry bud wieght, 16 oz  (put up to cure today) in Large mouth quart mason jars, 7 filled today, and a glass snap seal canister with a couple oz's of the LARGEST buds.
> PEACE



Holy bongo of the congo!


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW - what a beautiful thing u have done. i don't usually check out any outdoor grows - cause i'm not doin the outdoors. however, i am being presented/pressured about growin - cause some people do notice that i seem to have a lot of knowledge about growin - but i don't really do any outdoors (many years ago - + not even remotely resembling anything like yours) so i need 2 b readin up on the great outdoors. did i mention WOW


----------



## medicore (Jan 2, 2008)

:holysheep: That is one fine harvest!:holysheep:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 5, 2008)

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> WOW - what a beautiful thing u have done. i don't usually check out any outdoor grows - cause i'm not doin the outdoors. however, i am being presented/pressured about growin - cause some people do notice that i seem to have a lot of knowledge about growin - but i don't really do any outdoors (many years ago - + not even remotely resembling anything like yours) so i need 2 b readin up on the great outdoors. did i mention WOW


 

Thanks! I know a little myself. LOL Its A Work Of Passion For Me:heart:


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 6, 2008)

hell brotha thats one phat harvest hope i get half that much


----------



## gangalama (Jan 6, 2008)

yah I`d take half that anyday. LOL


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow. Just wow. *Drools*


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope to get some pink bud this year, 2008:aok:


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 31, 2008)

That pink one looks like a ripe grapefruit!


----------

